# Glycoflex products



## goldenmsc (Aug 1, 2007)

Any recommendations as to the cheapest online price for glycoflex products?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

KV Vet Supply. I just paid $60.00 for a bottle of 120 GFIII and then got $30.00 of KV bucks towards my next purchase. BTW I swear by the stuff!!!


----------



## mackenziesdad (Dec 22, 2007)

Here’s a quick comparison, KV Vet Supply vs. Amazon.

Product: Glyco-Flex® III (120 Tablets)

KV Vet Supply
- $60 per bottle
- Buy 2 bottles, receive $30 KV bucks (offer expires 4/30/08
- Total cost (before taxes and such), $120 - $30 = $90
- Looks like shipping is free
- Product page link

Amazon
- $34 per bottle
- Ships from EntirelyPets
- Total cost (before taxes and such), $68
- Looks like you'll pay shipping here
- Product page link

I always check RetailMeNot for coupon codes, too. Example, it looks like KV Vet has an active $5 off code (link)...every bit helps!

Hope this helped!


----------



## goldenmsc (Aug 1, 2007)

Thanks for the help


----------



## lammer29 (Feb 21, 2008)

I just bought GFII, thru 1800petmeds and I think it was $57 with free shipping. My vet was selling for $78.I, too swear by this stuff! My lab ruptured her ACL and had surgery in Dec. We put her on it before surgery and ever since. I haven't given it to my golden, was wondering do any of you use as preventative or as a response to an ongoing issue? She has no problems in that area, although neither did my lab till she fell and blew it out!My lab is 6 and the golden is 4, so they aren't that old, yet!My lab has throughbred type legs (she's a mix, think doberman legs) but my golden's built differently,not big boned, rather small, a field type, but I guess it couldn't hurt (except my pocketboook)!Any thoughts?


----------

